# Update kernel 2.6.31-r6 [risolto]

## mrl4n

Come da titolo ho aggiornato il kernel da 2.6.30-r8 a 2.6.31-r6 usando il metodo di copiare il file di configurazione, ma forse le differenze tra i 2 kernel sono molte, per cui mi ritrovo una serie non breve di problemi.

All'avvio, dopo aver caricato tutto, lo schermo resta nero, impedendomi qualsiasi cosa, reboot a parte.

Con l'avvio selettivo non vedo nessun problema. Se entro in shell e avvio manualmente tutto parte, ma mouse, tastiera, rete, audio e forse qualcos'altro non ne vogliono sapere di andare.

Mi sto mettendo a controllare tutte le voci del kernel, ma se qualcuno ha qualche dritta, l'accetto più che volentieri.Last edited by mrl4n on Sat Nov 28, 2009 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

regola 1: prima dell'upgrade conservare una copia del kernel precedente e del suo .config.

regola 2: dopo l'aggiornamento del kernel, ricompilare i moduli esterni e i driver grafici con i seguenti comandi:

```

module-rebuild rebuild

emerge -1 `qlist -IC x11-drivers/`

```

fai sapere se basta

----------

## mrl4n

Ti ringrazio per la dritta...una versione funzionante la tengo sempre...

Avevo un problema con il filesystem di un nuovo HDD; risolto quello risolto anche il problema con il nuovo kernel.   :Confused:   :Shocked: 

Grazie comunque!

----------

